# 318



## Robert Sandbulte (Jul 23, 2017)

I recently replaced the starter on my 318 John Deere. It turns over about three times and then comes to a grinding halt. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum Robert! How's your battery?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

May want to check battery etc. connections.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And put up some photos of your 318! I used to have a John Deere 316. Looking for some brand new John Deere mower blades? Mine I believe was a 48 inch deck. Free. Just pay shipping!


----------



## Robert Sandbulte (Jul 23, 2017)

Robert Sandbulte said:


> I recently replaced the starter on my 318 John Deere. It turns over about three times and then comes to a grinding halt. What did I do wrong?


I guess I worded that wrong. It makes a real grinding noise so I shut off the key. The battery is good. I am wondering if I have the wrong starter or if I need to replace the flywheel. The teeth seem to be a little rough.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Robert Sandbulte said:


> I recently replaced the starter on my 318 John Deere. It turns over about three times and then comes to a grinding halt. What did I do wrong?


sometimes these starters look right when we first look at them, but the starter gear may have a different count on the drive gear....some have 9 teeth, some have 12 and some have 18 teeth....match the drive gear to the original starter to see if you got the right one


----------



## Robert Sandbulte (Jul 23, 2017)

I checked that. They do match.


----------

